
Eric Schmidt: I Used to Run Google. Silicon Valley Could Lose to China - the_watcher
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/opinion/eric-schmidt-ai-china.html
======
lowdose
Those academic institutions should funnel more of their capital holdings into
salaries that actual are able to compete with market offerings of FANG. Not
just for the people with tenure but PhD and supporting staff, no more career
merit shenanigans. Computer science research is so profitable in the long run
there should never be a similar event to the AI winter ever again.

------
crmrc114
tl;dr - We need more Government Grants in the US

"My graduate work in computer science in the 1970s and ’80s was funded in part
by the National Science Foundation and the Defense Advanced Research Projects
Agency.

But in recent years, Americans — Silicon Valley leaders included — have put
too much faith in the private sector to ensure U.S. global leadership in new
technology. Now we are in a technology competition with China that has
profound ramifications for our economy and defense — a reality I have come to
appreciate as chairman of two government panels on innovation and national
security. The government needs to get back in the game in a serious way."

